# New-anyone else popcorn intolerant?



## 22625

Hi,I'm 26 from California, lactose intolerant and IBSer. so you can only IMAGINE the amount of gas which emanates from me on a daily basis. I admit, I have not cut back on the dairy at all, other than to switch to 1% milk. I am a cheese lover and if I have to fart all night because of it, so be it! I also have EXTREME stomach cramps and pain whenever i eat any popcorn, fritos, doritos, anything like that. I'm talking cant sleep, sweating on the toilet wondering which way it wants to come out (it doesnt) and just awful pain. I put myself through this ordeal every few months once i've forgotten how bad the last time was. oh, also, I cant sleep flat on my back, my stomach goes nuts if i try to... anyway i was diagnosed about a year ago and was prescribed Bentyl, which I never filled but am now thinking twice about it. I have spent the last 4 years of my life warding off questions about "how far along I am". I'm not pregnant!! but i do look like i am, i am very thin otherwise but i look like i'm about 5 months along. which is a lot. and it's insane b/c i am realizing now that not only am i popcorn intolerant, i am also food intolerant cause anything i eat causes this insane bloating. any suggestions? (besides tazing the nosy people who are constantly asking me if i'm pregnant!)


----------



## 22443

yea, popcorn is a huge problem for me. Destroys my insides all the way down. First terrible heartburn, then horrible stomachache, then sometimes D from it. People look at me like I'm insane when I tell them popcorn is bad for me."So just get it butter free and salt free!" That's what they always say. Kind of makes me want to punch them. I can only explain things to people so many times...


----------



## 22264

Popcorn does a number on my stomach too. It makes me crampy and then gives me D. I think it might be the hard brown kernely part. I still can't resist it every once in a while though.


----------



## 22625

well i'm glad/sorry to hear someone else suffers from my popcorn intolerance.... and man do i love the popcorn! i turned myself green once eating kettle corn and i had such enormous and painful stomach cramps i literally thought i was going to die and i was really close to having someone drive me to the emergency room!! does anyone have any suggestions for OTC stuff, right now i eat a few Tums a day to stave off some of the stomach pain but of course sometimes it just doesnt cut it. and how bad is it if i have a "stomachache" every single day and usually after every single meal?


----------



## 17176

hi and welcome 07


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

popcorn makes me go everytime. I love kettle corn, but it does not like me. So I eat it when I am going to be home for a day or two.Take careKat


----------



## 18361

my stomach-popcorn: not best friends!


----------



## 13490

I've seemed to be okay with popcorn- but regular corn kills me... also. I'm on Bentyl and it has helped A LOT!!! Instead of getting D two-three times a week, I've just go a lot more than a regular person, but it's not that horrible, painful, "oh my gosh, I'm going to die right here on this toilet" pain. I recommend getting that pres. filled and trying it out.


----------



## 22157

yeah, I have noticed that popcorn does not agree with me at all either, I only eat it at home, and would never think of getting it at the movies, but its so tempting sometime! lol. Im not sure what it is either, probably all the butter of course, but even plain popcorn makes me sick too. Very weird...


----------



## 22352

Wow I thought I was the only one too! I cant handle popcorn at all..ESPECIALLY at movie theatres, with all of that butter they load on? It kills my stomach, and then I can barely get through the movie..thanks to D


----------



## 22659

hm maybe i'll show my roommate this. i have ibs and so does she (quite random), but she's ibs-c and i'm ibs-d. popcorn does nothing to me, at least when i eat kettle corn i don't have an attack. but she's noticed that it's seriously messing her up. wonder why that is.


----------



## 21682

It might not be the popcorn -- although the rough kernals can't help -- it might be the oil that it is prepared with. Heating oil isn't good for people with IBS. That's why fried food is a killer to most of us...


----------



## 22771

Popcorn is great during watching tv or movies. But it's not great for my stomach. Its like popping out in my stomach! poop! It's more like a poop corn.


----------



## 14949

agreed! popcorn is a no no for my stomach.


----------



## 16196

yeah popcorn is a big problem for me too along with fritos dorritos etc. I was told that the reason popcorn (even butter free) might be a problem is because it's ruffage and scrapes your insides. not fun. It also might be the butter or oil as Renfield said. And the chips might cause problems because they are fried in oil. Or you might be corn intolerant. If you are corn intolerant that might cause some of the other food problems. As for the bloating/gas I have found that beano helps me with that. good luck


----------



## 22144

Popcorn is a huge trigger for me.


----------



## 20235

Popcorn will give me the worst cramps and D for days. I now stay way far away from it. Eevn one or 2 kernels will put me in the BR.


----------



## 16879

Any kind of junk food or fast food really does it for me. Chocolate too. Whenever I tell people I can't eat chocolate, they get really upset and try to give me hugs or take pity on me. It's really annoying.


----------



## 19951

Does anyone else get fed up with the way people react when you say you cant eat something? The way people look at me when I say I cant eat this or that because it makes me ill, is almost like "yeah yeah whatever" and they just dont understand it or they give me a dirty look and say Im just a fussy eater, and believe me I dont 'look' like Im a fussy eater. About a year ago a colleague of mine who actually had a stoma bag as she had a degenarative bowel disease told me that it cant be what you are eating affecting you so quickly because is takes a minimum of 4 hours to go through HER as she sees it all, it must be what you ate earlier - yeah right try telling my stomach that!!Ive not noticed popcorn as such effecting me but I havent eaten it in years, but I have noticed it with fried food, even just the smell of it can make me feel sick - all I can say is thank goodness for my George Foreman Grill, as all the oil runs away.Im so glad I found this place, coz whenever I read a post I just feel as if Im not alone and that there are people around who understand.


----------



## 23194

i suggest filling that bentyl perscription. i'm taking a low dose of it daily, and it really helps.


----------



## 16879

> quote:Im so glad I found this place, coz whenever I read a post I just feel as if Im not alone and that there are people around who understand.


I second that.


----------



## 15082

I used to have a lot of problems with IBS when I ate corn products. Then I found out I have a low grade corn allergy (meaning it won't probably kill me, I'll just wish it would have). After avoiding corn, my IBS went away.Corn allergies rarely show up on tests, and is generally only diagnosed by avoidance and retrial.


----------

